
Survey for what companies pay consultants Thank you - mrburton
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfOvtzduzXExmWx5EMPTOlRyCtz94cDDtDmnR0PzYQB2CZdIA/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
mrburton
We're building a platform that helps companies and consultants find one
another. If you have a minute to take this survey, that'll be very helpful.
Remember, each time someone takes this survey, I'll pet a puppy :)

Please share this if you'd like to help us get feedback.

